# Banna beach resort for family holiday: How does it compare to Kellys or Trabolgan?



## tomred (3 Feb 2008)

Hi,

We are considering Banna Beach resort for a weeks holiday in July. We have a 5 year old daughter and will have a 6 week old baby and were wondering how it would compare to Kelly's resort or Trabolgan?

Thanks


----------



## dewdrop (4 Feb 2008)

*Re: Banna beach resort for family holiday: How does it compare to Kellys or Trabolgan*

i assume you are referring to kellys of rosslare which would be hard to beat. banna beach has a lovely long strand but i would suggest you do more research re trabolgan whiich is a holidaay type complex. no substantial beach and from what i hear the patrons can be mixed.


----------



## indebtedgal (4 Feb 2008)

*Re: Banna beach resort for family holiday: How does it compare to Kellys or Trabolgan*

I have to say there is no comparison between banna beach and trabolgan. Banna beach has recently been given a complete overhaul and is now a top family resort. fantasic self catering units, great leisure centre, lovely spot. trabolgan is a hole and i have heard horror stories. pm if you need further info on banna beach.


----------



## gillarosa (4 Feb 2008)

*Re: Banna beach resort for family holiday: How does it compare to Kellys or Trabolgan*

Hi,

I've only been to Banna and its fantastic for Children your eldest Child's age and upwards, lovely location and lots or indoor and outdoor activities to keep them busy. Your ears may ring after the Karaoke nights though.


----------

